# Help Me !!! (user Manual For Festina)



## Nektarios (Dec 27, 2006)

I've purchased a Mens Festina World Time model 6696/1 watch from a Festina dealer and didn't receive a user manual. I only received the guarantee booklet. I've searched the web but cannot seem to find a user manual for the watch. Does anyone have advice.

Thank's !!!!!

Nektarios


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Have you contacted the dealer you bought it from?


----------



## Nektarios (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes but the manual disappeared....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If you ask him nicely he will be able to get you another....If he takes customer service as seriously as he should....

Welcome to the forum


----------

